# Damn Photographers



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

Get out of my way I'm trying to take a photo! 




photobad by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz (Oct 25, 2013)

Surely you know how to shoo off miniature people?  ;-)


----------



## tecboy (Oct 25, 2013)

Dude, speak up!:mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2013)

A handful of M80's and a six-pack of empty beer bottles...add a Bic lighter...problem solved!


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

He was a canon shooter so we all know how _they_ are.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2013)

Clone tool to the rescue!


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

You missed the second guy! 

The location was good but the time of day wasn't ideal. Have to go back during the week to miss all the looky-loos.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> He was a canon shooter so we all know how _they_ are.


I thought you called him a photographer?  


















:greenpbl:


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

tirediron said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > He was a canon shooter so we all know how _they_ are.
> ...




Oh snap!


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey buddy, go ahead and jump so I can practice Human in flight.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> You missed the second guy!
> 
> .....



You got better eyes than me. I can't find Waldo.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 25, 2013)

480sparky said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > You missed the second guy!
> ...



Top waterfall


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2013)

Runnah....dude, dude, dude....how could you not recognize those two fellows! They're obviously members of the *S*ociety *H*elping *I*tinerant *T*rekkers *B*olster *R*egional *I*nstitutions *G*arnering *A*dditional *D*ay-use *E*xpenses...


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Waldo is at the top right by the first fall of water.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2013)

MSnowy said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...




Still nuttin.


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Runnah....dude, dude, dude....how could you not recognize those two fellows! They're obviously members of the *S*ociety *H*elping *I*tinerant *T*rekkers *B*olster *R*egional *I*nstitutions *G*arnering *A*dditional *D*ay-use *E*xpenses...



We like to call them City-ots.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 25, 2013)

View the image - original size. He is pointing at runnah I think.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 25, 2013)

tirediron said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > He was a canon shooter so we all know how _they_ are.
> ...



Just ordered a new D610 with a 24-70 and a 70-200 and put it on John's card. Thanks John.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 25, 2013)

Derrel said:


> A handful of M80's and a six-pack of empty beer bottles...add a Bic lighter...problem solved!


There appears to have been plenty of rocks laying around to throw as well.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 25, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> View the image - original size. He is pointing at runnah I think.




Well, I'll be!! I thought runnah was just joking when he said sparky missed the second guy&#8230;
That IS like looking for Waldo, if Waldo had the sense to take off that stupid striped hat and shirt and wear something way less noticeable.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Quick put on a Nikon T-Shirt and you should be safe.


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

sm4him said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > View the image - original size. He is pointing at runnah I think.
> ...



Can you spot bigfoot?


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

Easier?


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Bigfoot no where or did sparky clone be gone bigfoot before he eat the guy. That would have been a great capture for some C&C:lmao:


----------

